# Quikrete Fine Sand vs Pool filter sand.. Pictures and Videos



## Vulcan900

When looking at pictures and videos of people with white sand it just looks amazing. But I would like some feedback from white sand users if they wish they would have went with a light tan PFS or think white is where it's at.

Any pictures of your sand and brand would help me to know what to look for.


----------



## SonicsDC25

I wanted to go with white as well, but after a lot of people telling me that you can see even the most microscopic piece of fish feces, I decided to go with tan since I don't have a wavemaker to help push the poop upwards towards my filter. The natural look of tan sand isn't too shabby either ^_^ Would post pic, but you already replied to my aquascape post hehe


----------



## Vulcan900

SonicsDC25 said:


> I wanted to go with white as well, but after a lot of people telling me that you can see even the most microscopic piece of fish feces, I decided to go with tan since I don't have a wavemaker to help push the poop upwards towards my filter. The natural look of tan sand isn't too shabby either ^_^ Would post pic, but you already replied to my aquascape post hehe


Yours look pretty light. Did you play sand or pool filter sand? Did you buy your rock or take it from a river?


----------



## SonicsDC25

It's more tan in person than in the pictures mainly due to glare from the sunlight. It's pretty much the same color as play sand. As for the rocks, I got it from my sister's new house. I'm not sure what type of rock it is, but it passed the vinegar test. They're used to reinforce elevated areas, such as the picture below.


----------



## Vulcan900

Just bought quikrete commercial grade fine sand and pool filter sand. I really like the Quikrete sand for the color but worried about it getting in my filters. What to use what to use


----------



## Vulcan900

After 1 minute of settling


----------



## Vulcan900




----------



## Vulcan900




----------



## Vulcan900

Haven't put any into a tank yet..Still deciding.. Love the Quikrete but worried about the fineness of the grain...Seems to settle pretty good when sturred up. My Lowes or Home Depot didnt have the Medium Course Quikrete



BEFORE RINSING THE SAND


AFTER RINSING THE SAND


----------



## Vulcan900




----------



## Vulcan900

Now to decided which one to use? Anybody think I will be fine with the Quikrete? (the one on the left)


----------



## Vulcan900

viewtopic.php?f=7&t=268353


----------



## SonicsDC25

My PFS looks exactly like your PFS, so if you look at my pic it'd give you a rough idea of what they look like in a tank ^_^ I have heard that fine sand going into filters is a common result, so personally I'd stick to the PFS


----------



## Vulcan900

Hard decision and a pain in the *** to switch it if i don't like it. I think I'm going to go with the white. I'm going to local river tonight and look for rock. I don't want the rock to blend in with the sand so I'm thinking with the white the rocks will pop more.


----------



## GTZ

*Merged Topic* No need for a duplicate thread.


----------



## Vulcan900

GTZ said:


> *Merged Topic* No need for a duplicte thread.


I was wondering what happened lol. I created another topic mainly just to put pictures And my findings so if anybody else ever Wondering like I was.

can you update my topic title to Quikrete Fine Sand vs Pool filter sand.. Pictures and videos ... to give people a better idea what the post is. I originally wanted them to be in the same post but couldn't update the title to reflect


----------



## 4RSo

I went with play sand, and I put a sponge over the intake to my eheim and I haven't had any problems with the impeller being damaged. It's only been running for a month. For the first 3 weeks I had a power head next to the intake and that worked well. The white isn't that bright and it works well with plants and darker rocks.


----------



## Austinite

What do you mean when you say you put a sponge over the intake? Can you post a pic?

Do you keep the sponge on at all times, or do you just put it on there when you are doing a water change?


----------



## Vulcan900

Austinite said:


> What do you mean when you say you put a sponge over the intake? Can you post a pic?
> 
> Do you keep the sponge on at all times, or do you just put it on there when you are doing a water change?


Wondering the same thing


----------

